# Suche Strategiespiel am liebsten Mittelalter



## Diweex (4. August 2010)

Hallo liebste community,
ich wollte nur mal eben eure Meinung über derzeitige Strategiespiele wissen.
Ein Freund von mir zieht bald weg und wir bräuchten was um übers hochheilige Internet zu zocken.
Meine Bisherige engere Auswahl:
- Anno1404
- Siedler 7 (ist das mit den servern immer noch so schlimm?)

Mehr hab ich jetz nicht zusammenbekommen.
Von euch hätt ich gern Vorschläge.
Spiel sollte Mittelalterflair aufweisen und Fantasy Spiele ala wc3 sind auch in Ordnung. 

gruß

diweex


----------



## gamer93 (4. August 2010)

League of Legence is so im Fantasy Style von wc3
hat auch ein Suchtfaktor meiner Meinung nach und ist kostenlos
Bei Spielen im Mittelalterflair kenn ich mich nicht so aus

gruß
gamer93


----------



## eVAC (4. August 2010)

Age of Empires II !!!


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Stronghold?

Aber wenn ihr übers I-Net zockt wäre DotA @ Warcraft III nicht schlecht...


----------



## Herb_G (4. August 2010)

Wie wär´s mit der Stronghold-Serie ?
Rundenbasiert und eher Fantasy, aber dennoch reizvoll wäre Heroes of Might and Magic V, liegt derzeit auch kostenfrei in aktuellen Spielezeitschriften bei oder wird Dir auf dem Grabbeltisch entgegenleuchten.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

Oder aber ne Mittelaltermod

http://www.age-of-chivalry.com/


----------



## Miezekatze (4. August 2010)

Oh ja Stronghold und Age of Empire II, zwei meiner Lieblingsspiele... 

Bei mir laufen die allerdings noch auf einem Rechner mit Windows ME


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit: "Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II"? 

Macht auch Spaß!


oder eben die Total War-Reihe...


----------



## matteo92 (7. August 2010)

Mit Medieval 2 Total War machste nichts falsch. Ist ein bomben Spiel und macht richtig bock


----------



## Diweex (7. August 2010)

Ich dachte eher an ein neueres Spiel, da ich die anderen schon kenne.
AoEII + exp. haben wir hier und auch wc3:ft.
lotr2 haben wir auch hier.
Naja dann begnüg ich mich mit denen mal weiter und les mir Artikel über die anderen genannten Spiele durch...

gruß

diweex

/edit: weitere Vorschläge sind noch erwünscht!


----------



## Sash (7. August 2010)

king arthur vielleicht.


----------



## ole88 (7. August 2010)

stronghold reihe


----------



## Sash (7. August 2010)

King Arthur - The Role-playing Wargame on Steam


----------



## Korinis (20. September 2010)

ich weiss nicht wie genau du es mit dem stategie nimmst, aber ein sau geiles mittelalterspiel ist auf jeden fall mount and blade.
da kannst du zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt häuser bauen, und geht in rollenspiel richtung, aber es bockt sich auf jeden fall im multiplayer modus. aber is halt leider kein strategie spiel.


----------



## marvin96 (7. November 2010)

Age 3 glaub das wurde noch net genannt.


----------



## Azuroz (17. November 2010)

Rise of Legends


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2010)

marvin96 schrieb:


> Age 3 glaub das wurde noch net genannt.




Liegt das evt dadran das Age of Empires III nicht im Mittelalter spielt?
Man munckelt so...


Was mir noch einfallen würde, was aber auch schon älter ist wäre "Castle Strike".


----------



## Azuroz (18. November 2010)

Castle Strike kenne ich auch noch 

Aber AoE3 hat trotzdem was


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. November 2010)

ich würde dir auch die Stronghold Reihe empfehlen


----------

